# John Deere X350 100 Hour Maintenance Service - DIY



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Time for the 100 hour service. I like to DIY because I enjoy it and save $.

Air filter with cover in place. It gets a paper filter and foam prefilter.



Old air filter and foam prefilter - it gets much dirtier some days....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Time to drain the old oil and remove the old oil filter.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Fresh Castrol four stroke motorcycle racing oil. Really clear quality oil.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Once you remove the debris (I use an old toothbrush and paintbrush) you can pull the air filter. I stuff a Scott's shop towel in the air intake to keep trash and dirt out of the carb and engine. It is unbelievable how much dust, dirt, grass and pollen can build up in the crevices of this.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I wash the air filter cover housing with the hose and clean it with the old toothbrush and automotive cleaner. It gets the plastic and rubber real clean, and it looks brand new when you're done. Until you mow again.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Then you have to pull the old spark plug, and gap the new one, and reinstall it in the head without getting debris in the cylinder head.

The old plug looked okay, just a little rounded on the electrode, but nice and light tan. Note how corroded the metal on the exterior is, after two years of service. The new NGK is well worth the price.

I didn't change the fuel filter. I decided to leave that alone for now.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Fired it up and it runs better than it did new. Kawasaki motor likes that motor oil - runs much smoother and quieter. Motor runs very strong.

I'll have to check and see what the dealership would have charged me.

It took me a couple of hours just taking my time, listening to the radio.

I need to yank the mower deck and replace the blades with new ones.

Gotta scalp the front yard and chop weed seed heads first though....

Hope you folks are enjoying your Saturday. Rainstorm coming tonight.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I just did the 10 hr oil change on mine. Great mower, love mine.


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

What weight oil are you using @FlowRider


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

daviddsims said:


> What weight oil are you using @FlowRider


A picture is worth a 1000 words...!


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

Any reason you don't use the JD Turfguard oil @FlowRider ?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

daviddsims said:


> Any reason you don't use the JD Turfguard oil @FlowRider ?


Nope. I had some oil that I have had for awhile, so I just wanted to use it up and keep the fresher oil.

I will just use the JD oil on the next oil change.... And Castrol makes some very high quality oil, so....


----------

